# Looking to build a site like this..



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

I am finally ready to launch a Novelty T-Shirt shop but I don't want anything to complex. I am thinking something along the lines of a website like this Bigtimeteez.com
Can someone maybe tell me what format they used with this site? I think It Is Cubecart, Is this easy to use? Thanks!


----------



## jiarby (Feb 8, 2007)

That site us built using cube cart. cube cart is free


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Basikboy said:


> I am finally ready to launch a Novelty T-Shirt shop but I don't want anything to complex. I am thinking something along the lines of a website like this Bigtimeteez.com
> Can someone maybe tell me what format they used with this site? I think It Is Cubecart, Is this easy to use? Thanks!


You can read a LOT about cubecart by reading through the threads in this forum that can be found in a search: cubecart related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## sonambulo (Sep 22, 2007)

very easy to do. he practically did nothing


----------



## pshawny (Feb 27, 2008)

Yep, it's cubecart v3. I would spend a few bucks and get v4. You can see the differences here... CubeCart - Feature Comparison Table


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

I went to Bigtimeteez.com and some of the designs on the home page seems to be the same as those from SnorgTees.com.
Only the colors are different.

E.g:
-I drink your Milkshake
-I'm kind of a big deal (I see this slogan used everywhere)


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Xeon said:


> I went to Bigtimeteez.com and some of the designs on the home page seems to be the same as those from SnorgTees.com.
> Only the colors are different.
> 
> E.g:
> ...


Yeah, I actually noticed the same designs on a lot of different sites like BigtimeTeez.com, Bustedtees.com, SnorgTees, etc. It seems they just change them up a bit. The reason I like the BigtimeTeez.com site Is because of the simplicity. It really looks clean and I beleive customers like that? At least I do.


----------



## Xeon (Aug 11, 2007)

LOL, yeah, but SnorgTees and BustedTees.com etc have a clean simple interface too.
At least they're not as cluttered as Threadless. 

Anyway, I wonder why they even want to copy each other, though.
It takes away the originality and makes them look cheap.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Yes, they are clean too but BigtimeTeez.com has the pics. without the models. I honestly think It Is better to show the t-shirts without the models because I have taken classes on advertising and If you show all the shirts with these super skinny models you will scare off the bigger sized customers and I would like to sell up to 3XL. I guess It all depends on who your target market is?


----------



## cosmicjim (Sep 10, 2007)

fashion is different. tshirts are still clothing. And clothing marketing(right or wrong) relies on skinny models


----------



## signs4bizness (Feb 16, 2008)

Target Market. Those words get more crucial everyday. Think about the customer. I target a huge variety so I would go without the models.


----------



## 2STRONG (Oct 17, 2007)

I like the way the shirt designs are just a box without models is it hard to do this how is this done. i really would like to create this


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

2STRONG said:


> I like the way the shirt designs are just a box without models is it hard to do this how is this done. i really would like to create this


As mentioned above, it is done by the cubecart software. You can get it at CubeCart - Free & Commercial Online Shopping Cart Solutions

YOU create the pictures that show up in the store. So you would just upload the images the way you want them to look.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

signs4bizness said:


> Target Market. Those words get more crucial everyday. Think about the customer. I target a huge variety so I would go without the models.


I agree with you. I also agree It all depends on who your target market is.


----------



## Basikboy (Aug 28, 2007)

Just checked out Bigtimeteez.com again to get some more ideas for the layout of my site and I noticed they have their shirts now priced at $10 each!! How can they make any money selling that cheap?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Basikboy said:


> Just checked out Bigtimeteez.com again to get some more ideas for the layout of my site and I noticed they have their shirts now priced at $10 each!! How can they make any money selling that cheap?


Who knows. If you buy in bulk, you can get printed t-shirts for under $5, that leaves a profit of close to $5. 

If you are going out of business, you can price your t-shirts however you like. I don't know if that's the case.

If you are trying to enter a market, you may try all types of tactics to get people to your store.

Woot Shirt : One Shirt, No Shoes, No Service (SM) sells screen printed t-shirts printed on American Apparel t-shirts for $10 *every day* and somehow they are still in business 

Lots of reasons why people price things the way the do. Hard to find out the one true reason without being in their boardroom


----------

